# Majek Illusions for sale



## twelfth man (Sep 1, 2005)

It sure seems like there are a lot of Majek Illusions for sale. What's the scoop? Coincidence or are owners unhappy?


----------



## Rojo Runner (Mar 21, 2006)

I would guess most are guide boats going up for sale after the summer to get a new one.


----------



## bowed up (Apr 1, 2007)

heard they are not as smooth as some had hoped


----------



## RedXCross (Aug 7, 2005)

My guess is the Redfish cup season is nearing an end and new ones will be ordered soon, SOOOOOO, guess what. Not only that but, some guides have their rig up for sale also.. Probably some good deals to be had !!!


----------



## Profish00 (May 21, 2004)

Where????


----------



## twelfth man (Sep 1, 2005)

If I am not mistaken, I believe there have been three or four sold on the 2cool classifieds over the last 60 days. There is one for sale there now. I have also seen a couple on a few other fishing sites. I am not looking to bash them. Honestly, I am considering buying one, and just wanted to make sure there was not something I was missing.


----------



## Profish00 (May 21, 2004)

trehol said:


> I am considering buying one, and just wanted to make sure there was not something I was missing.


Me too, but I have just started looking and only saw the one on 2cool.

Thats why I asked:shamrock:


----------



## geauxsafety (Feb 22, 2005)

*Roughffffff Ride*

If your going to use one of these boats in Galveston bay get you a gut belt and a good doctor for knee replacement. There's to much big water in Galveston bay for that boat. Just sold mine here on 2 cool.


----------



## Boat Storage POC (Jun 20, 2005)

*great boat*

Just sold mine off of 2 cool also, we purchased a fast boat for tournaments.I really liked the boat compared to a rfl ,I have run majek since the early 90's and they are built right.I wish I could have kept this one but could not afford it as well as an SCB.If you are looking for a good all around fishing boat the illusion is it,I agree it could be rough in galveston but that is not the water it was built for.


----------



## o_brother (Jul 26, 2007)

I bought my Illusion early this year and love it. Its just like all the other flat bottom boats on the market when it comes to rough water. I will agree with Spooled, go slow or find the shallow water to run. One thing different is the Illusion is a very dry ride. My wife and kids don't complain about the rough ride as long as they don't get wet. I have fished in Blue Wave, Explorer, Shallow Sport and looked at about five other flats boats before going with the Illusion. You have pros and cons on any boat. No regrets on my purchase....

Mike


----------



## wadepro (Mar 29, 2005)

they look like pretty slick boats to me. wish i had one.


----------



## mullet2619 (Aug 5, 2007)

looking for a 2013 Majek Illusion with Yamaha (no other motor). If anyone knows of a good deal, please send me a message.


----------



## Pat Harkins (Jun 28, 2006)

twelfth man said:


> It sure seems like there are a lot of Majek Illusions for sale. What's the scoop? Coincidence or are owners unhappy?


They're great boats! Period!


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 25, 2005)

You have to realize that many many Illusions have been built over the years and it's a very popular boat on the middle and lower coast and so seeing 5 or 6 for sale at one time is a very small percentage of how many have been built over the years. Lots of guides and tournament guys use them one season and then get a new one. Also some guys may just be tired of the rough ride in the chop, they are not that much smoother riding than a pure flat bottom hull. For the most part though I bet it's guides and tournament guys selling them to get into a new one since this is the off season right now.


----------



## BretE (Jan 24, 2008)

twelfth man said:


> It sure seems like there are a lot of Majek Illusions for sale. What's the scoop? Coincidence or are owners unhappy?


2007 called, they'd like their post back......


----------



## daryl1979 (Dec 17, 2010)

Brete said:


> 2007 called, they'd like their post back......


Ha ha I was thinking the same thing earlier when I was reading this thread.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TIMBOv2 (Mar 18, 2010)

Brete said:


> 2007 called, they'd like their post back......


Well SOB, I hate when I read this far down and find out the original post is 22 friggin years old:rotfl:


----------



## Pat Harkins (Jun 28, 2006)

bowed up said:


> heard they are not as smooth as some had hoped


Why do you spread BS like this when you've never driven, or even ridden in one?


----------



## fishin shallow (Jul 31, 2005)

Pat Harkins said:


> Why do you spread BS like this when you've never driven, or even ridden in one?


2014's run much smoother than the 2007's:spineyes:


----------



## texasislandboy (Apr 28, 2012)

Pat Harkins said:


> Why do you spread BS like this when you've never driven, or even ridden in one?


I have been on one in the ICW in a northern.. We got really wet and had to run 16 miles out of the way or go 5mph into the waves. I'm not a fan of them.


----------



## fjperales (Dec 26, 2007)

I have fished out of majek boats for the past 6 years .. both redfishline which I own and a illusion which my fishing partner owen.. the illusion was a bit smother and faster with the same horse power... both ran just as shallow .. the illusion was a smother ride than the rfl .. both dry boats until the condition gets to where it don't matter what boat your in your going to get wet.. and for being rough its all on how you drive the boat. you got to know how to handle them ... but for shallow water performance .. you cant beat them ... there the top of the line ... hands down


----------

